# Tight chest, Throat feels lumpy



## BuzzGlo (10/5/15)

So been vaping on 2 flavours today.

zero nic Yoggii 65/35
6 mg banana cinnamon 50/50

I'm learning toward the banana cinnamon causing the tight chest and lumpy throat. Anyone have experience with this ?

I've been digging and Cinnamon Sugar Cookie could have Acetyl Propionyl which can cause this?

I'm trying to understand whats causing this so i know what flavors to stay away from if its something I respond badly to.


----------



## Riaz (10/5/15)

Have you Vaped more than you normally would? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/5/15)

Actually allot less today been busy with exam preps so i keep forgetting to vape. Then vape to get the nic fix and back again.


----------



## Riaz (10/5/15)

Maybe you having some anxiety for the exams 

I'm writing two papers tomorrow - management accounts and tax and then the third paper- financial accounts on Tuesday morning. 

So yeah I'm properly stuffed!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/5/15)

My wife had a op last week Friday, gal bladder removed, she's been recovering my kid got sick on Monday, been off since Wednesday to study for accounts 1b pretty much opened the text book on Wednesday for the first time. Right proper screwed for tomorrow. 

fortunately I have just the one paper for this week. Sounds like your in a worse space then me. Best of luck for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/5/15)

You could be having a reaction to one of the ingredients, I suspect the cinnamon. Avoid it for a few days and see if it clears up. If all is fine try it again and see if the problem returns. If it does then you have the cause.

Also, you could just be coming down with a cold

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (15/5/15)

So again the same reaction to some berry blaze from 2 different vendors. One was nic free one was 6mg I ended up mixing the two after vaping them on separate occasions to get a 3 mg mix... ended up mixing in some bombies kiss the ring that was diluted down to 3mg with vanilla in a 50 50 ratio and suddenly my lungs felt open again


----------



## Riaz (16/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> So again the same reaction to some berry blaze from 2 different vendors. One was nic free one was 6mg I ended up mixing the two after vaping them on separate occasions to get a 3 mg mix... ended up mixing in some bombies kiss the ring that was diluted down to 3mg with vanilla in a 50 50 ratio and suddenly my lungs felt open again


Do you perhaps have some 100% vg juice?

I'm starting to think it could be pg related. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

What happened to your avatar @BuzzGlo ?
Lol


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/5/15)

Silver said:


> What happened to your avatar @BuzzGlo ?
> Lol


Load shedded lol. New one didn't want to take and then I tried del and uploading another one and that one was crap but it wouldnt change so del to try again another day.


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Do you perhaps have some 100% vg juice?
> 
> I'm starting to think it could be pg related.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm suspecting the Same. Suppose I could try a few days of vg only. Funny I had Asma till my early teens. Around 17 when I started smoking it went away and this has been my first experience since then where I felt the Same.


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/6/15)

Thanx I've found my issue is with Berry flavoring, berry blaze from 2 different vendors in nic and non nic gave me this issue.
Bombies Kiss the ring the flavor profile says its got berries and I get the same effect.

Banana cinnamon also is an issue.

I've vaped other 50/50 juices with no issue for the past few weeks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Thanx I've found my issue is with Berry flavoring, berry blaze from 2 different vendors in nic and non nic gave me this issue.
> Bombies Kiss the ring the flavor profile says its got berries and I get the same effect.
> 
> Banana cinnamon also is an issue.
> ...


Very interesting. Have picked up here and there that a few people are sensitive to specific flavours. Seems to be especially the case with asthmatics. 
Glad you could identify your problem flavour, makes your vaping life a lot easier.


----------

